# Revised Reformation Study Bible vs NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible



## Pilgrim (Jul 21, 2015)

For those who are familiar with both:

Now that it has the confessions and reportedly has more thorough study notes and other material, is the revised Reformation Study Bible (Ligonier) a clear "winner" over the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible? (In my opinion, the NIV Spirit of the Reformation (edited by R. Pratt) was clearly better than the original Reformation Study Bible, translation notwithstanding.)

My question pertains solely to the notes and other material. I don't use a Study Bible as my primary Bible, so the translation is not a significant issue for me.

I've got about 20 Study Bibles in various formats already, including the ESV Study Bible and the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. Most of them simply gather dust, so I'm not keen on adding to the number unless it would significantly enhance my studies. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gkterry (Jul 22, 2015)

The Spirit of Reformation Study Bible seems to have one thing no other SB has: In-text notes contain refs to the creeds.

My preference is the Reformation Heritage King James Study Bible. Excellent Reformed notes and questions for family worship at the end of each chapter.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 22, 2015)

Here is a review, circa 2007, of the The Spirit of Reformation Study Bible, comparing it to the older Ligonier Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 22, 2015)

gkterry said:


> The Spirit of Reformation Study Bible seems to have one thing no other SB has: In-text notes contain refs to the creeds.
> 
> My preference is the Reformation Heritage King James Study Bible. Excellent Reformed notes and questions for family worship at the end of each chapter.



And ALL those notes are online for free.


----------

